# KES Saddles... any experience?



## OldNag (26 September 2011)

Hello,

I've got a new KES saddle for pony on a months' hire.   

I'm a little worried about the quality - it's got a lot of scarring on the seat and the leather looks quite doped up.  I'm not sure if I'm being over-picky but it did make me wonder ... 

It is a good fit for pony but it's been fitted riderless so we'll see how it goes with my kids on board, but at just under £700  I need to make sure it's a good investment.  I really was after a good second hand saddle but she's not going to be straightforward as she is a very rotund little Welsh A. 

Just wondering what experience people have of this make?  Thanks!


----------



## cremedemonthe (26 September 2011)

KES saddles are usually ok but can you put up some good photos of it so I can have a real good look and see if the leather is ok?
There should be NO scarring on the seat, when making saddles we are taught the best leather goes on the seat and no visible scarring is acceptable on the seat at all.
Is it scarred from use or scarred in the leather itself?
Sounds as though the saddle may have been out a few times "on hire" ?
If you decided to keep the saddle I would suggest you ask for a brand spanking NEW one at the price they are selling it for.
Also get it fitted again professionally before you buy, the saddler will ask you alot of questions to determine if the saddle is suitable for the pony AND the rider.
Oz


----------



## monkeybum13 (26 September 2011)

Had a KES saddle on my old pony, loved it. Strange yours is marked, mine loked brand new after years and years of use. Certainly cost nowhere near £700 either!


----------



## OldNag (26 September 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			KES saddles are usually ok but can you put up some good photos of it so I can have a real good look and see if the leather is ok?
There should be NO scarring on the seat, when making saddles we are taught the best leather goes on the seat and no visible scarring is acceptable on the seat at all.
Is it scarred from use or scarred in the leather itself?
Sounds as though the saddle may have been out a few times "on hire" ?
If you decided to keep the saddle I would suggest you ask for a brand spanking NEW one at the price they are selling it for.
Also get it fitted again professionally before you buy, the saddler will ask you alot of questions to determine if the saddle is suitable for the pony AND the rider.
Oz 

Click to expand...

It's brand new.   We've hired it from a mobile saddle fitter (who did seem very good at the fitting, I must say).

In its defence, it is a really good fit on our very round pony.

It's not scarred from use - the leather itself is scarred, and to me it looks quite "coated/doped" which made me wonder about the quality in general.  I agree, we were taught (had the same teacher ) that the best leather goes on the seat.  Of course it could be that it's just shallow surface scars, but I can't see that without taking the seat apart - and if they aren't shallow, then the seat could be weakened. 

I did wonder if I was being over-picky as to be honest I bet 99% wouldn't have spotted the scarring, but my eyes were drawn to it... 

We've got it for a month.  I'll see how it goes as it settles onto the pony.  If it continues to be a good fit then I'd go for another (but not this one obviously) same make same size and get it fitted by the mobile fitter.  But I just thought the price was a bit steep for the quality.

Cheers, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## OldNag (26 September 2011)

monkeybum13 said:



			Had a KES saddle on my old pony, loved it. Strange yours is marked, mine loked brand new after years and years of use. Certainly cost nowhere near £700 either!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you that's very reassuring.


----------



## cremedemonthe (26 September 2011)

It sounds like growth marks on the seat, which shouldn't be seen.
I'd like to see a photo of it out of interest?
You were taught by Dickens and survived to tell the tale too then!
Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (26 September 2011)

OldNag said:



			It's brand new.   We've hired it from a mobile saddle fitter (who did seem very good at the fitting, I must say).

In its defence, it is a really good fit on our very round pony.

It's not scarred from use - the leather itself is scarred, and to me it looks quite "coated/doped" which made me wonder about the quality in general.  I agree, we were taught (had the same teacher ) that the best leather goes on the seat.  Of course it could be that it's just shallow surface scars, but I can't see that without taking the seat apart - and if they aren't shallow, then the seat could be weakened. 

I did wonder if I was being over-picky as to be honest I bet 99% wouldn't have spotted the scarring, but my eyes were drawn to it... 

We've got it for a month.  I'll see how it goes as it settles onto the pony.  If it continues to be a good fit then I'd go for another (but not this one obviously) same make same size and get it fitted by the mobile fitter.  But I just thought the price was a bit steep for the quality.

Cheers, I will let you know how it goes.
		
Click to expand...

lol,just looked in my message inbox and realised who I am talking too!
Sad, not very bright tonight am I!
Right, as you know about saddles I suggest you point it out the scarring to the "saddle fitter" and see what they have to say?
If the saddle fits well enough, can't you insist on a new one in same size colour etc before you buy?
Make sure you get a free flock up at the time of sale (remember your training!)
Oz


----------



## OldNag (26 September 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			lol,just looked in my message inbox and realised who I am talking too!
Sad, not very bright tonight am I!
Right, as you know about saddles I suggest you point it out the scarring to the "saddle fitter" and see what they have to say?
If the saddle fits well enough, can't you insist on a new one in same size colour etc before you buy?
Make sure you get a free flock up at the time of sale (remember your training!)
Oz 

Click to expand...

Thank you!  I will let you know what happens, will see how it goes over next couple of weeks.  It is a good fit so I may well take a very sharp intake of breath and get one (but not this one, I don't want the scars!).  But the fitter did say she would look out for other saddles for me, now she knows what we need... so fingers crossed


----------



## OldNag (26 September 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			It sounds like growth marks on the seat, which shouldn't be seen.
I'd like to see a photo of it out of interest?
You were taught by Dickens and survived to tell the tale too then!
Oz 

Click to expand...

I'll try to get a photo tomorrow.  To me it looks like scarring but I'd like your opinion  - I've been out of leather for a while (that sounds really dodgy doesn't it). 

Yes I survived, actually I quite liked him! He was a real character wasn't he.


----------



## cremedemonthe (26 September 2011)

Yes, I liked Dickens too.
He was a good Saddler and didn't mince his words did he.
Yes, being out of leather for a while does sound very dodgy!
Oz


----------



## ISHmad (27 September 2011)

I've got a KES saddle, no longer in use but it was always a nice saddle to ride in and in good condition.


----------



## treacle_beastie (27 September 2011)

loved mine - you can get decent ones off ebay for £200! They are really nice, secure seat and lightweight and scrub up nicely every time.  The only thing that stopped me getting another one I tried recently was the gullet size seemed quite narrow and I was worried about it pinching but I think looking back it would have been fine!


----------

